# Sicherheitsschalter für FU



## Syntaxfehler (12 August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

woran erkenne ich an einen Sicherheitsschalter, ob dieser für Frequenzumrichter geeignet ist? 
Man muss ja Sicherheitsschalter für Gleichspannungsanteile auswählen. 

Was genau muss in der Doku darüber stehen?

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Möchtest Du dieses Schalter zwischen FU und Motor setzen ????


----------



## da_kine (12 August 2008)

Ich denke du meinst einen "FI" der auch für FU's geht. Da brauchst du einen Allstromsensitven FI. Wie diese gekennzeichnet sind weiss ich leider nicht.

MFG

Markus


----------



## capri-fan (12 August 2008)

Hallo

der allstromsensitive FI muß auf dem Typenschild folgende Zeichen haben:

Gruß
capri-fan


----------



## Syntaxfehler (12 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Möchtest Du dieses Schalter zwischen FU und Motor setzen ????



Richtig. Der Sicherheitsschalter sitzt  zwischen FU und Motor. 

Nein, ich meine nicht den FI/RCD Typ A.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Sockenralf (13 August 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Sicherheitsschalter sitzt zwischen FU und Motor.
> 
> Nein, ich meine nicht den FI/RCD Typ A.
> 
> ...


 

??????

Was wird DAS denn?
Warum keinen Schütz (wie der Rest der Welt es heutzutage machen würde)?




MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2008)

Syntaxfehler schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Sicherheitsschalter sitzt zwischen FU und Motor.
> 
> Nein, ich meine nicht den FI/RCD Typ A.
> 
> ...


 
Das hatte ich befürchtet. Es sol ldann so eine Art Wartungsschalter sein, oder ? 

Wir nehmen da Schalter von Möller. Die haben eine Schirmplatte eingebaut, sodas es keine Probleme mit der Abschirmung gibt. Weiterhin weisen wir drauf hin das der Schalter nur im Stillstand des Antriebes geschaltet werden darf. Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Strömen. FUs mögen es in der Regel auch nicht wenn ihnen einfach die Last geklaut wird.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (13 August 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es sol ldann so eine Art Wartungsschalter sein, oder ?


 
Richtig als Wartungsschalter. 

Was genau schreibt der Hersteller in die Doku bei Sicherheitsschalter für FUs hinein? Kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel (dein Moeller Sicherheitsschalter) als Link geben.

Danke
Syny


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2008)

Das Ding was wir einsetzen ist nicht speziell für FUs gebaut. Es ist ein handelsüblicher Wartungsschalter. Ich schaue morgen mal ob ich dir den Typ schicken kann.

Wie gesagt. Es ist ein Wartungsschalter und kein Not-Aus-Schalter. Er ist nicht dafür vorgesehen um den Antrieb unter Last abzuschalten.


----------



## Syntaxfehler (14 August 2008)

Es gibt ja Sicherheitsschalter und Reparaturschalter. Verwendet ihr vielleicht den Reparaturschalter.

Wir haben überall wo kein FU dazwischen ist einen Sicherheitsschalter mit Voreiler.

Gruß
Syny


----------



## Deltal (14 August 2008)

Also ein Sicherheitsschalter würde ich jetzt so definieren das ich einen abschliessbaren Schalter habe, den ich aussschalte um z.B. in einer Maschinenzelle alle Antriebe sicher abzuschalten. Einen Wartungs-Schalter habe ich z.B an Pumpen oder Förderbändern.

Den Sicherheitsschalter würde ich in den Sicherheitskreis übernehmen, d.H nur Steuerspannung schalten.
Den Wartungsschalter montiere ich in sichtbarer nähe zum Motor und trenne die 400V.

In unseren Anlagen wird z.T beides eingesetzt. Gerade die Amis wollen gerne eigendwas haben um ihre 100 Padlocks einzuhängen. Dafür gibt es an jeder Maschine "Isolators" die in der Sicherheitssps eingebunden sind. Damit kann der Antrieb erstmal "sicher" heruntergefahren werden.

Die Reperaturschalter werden auch z.B. in GB oft gefordert. Dort bekommt dann jeder Schalter ein Schild "Motor XYZ" und "nur im Stillstand schalten". Außerdem hat jeder Schalter ein Rückmeldesignal zur SPS, sodass nichts passieren kann wenn jemand mal einen vergisst..
Die Schalter gibt es nur vor Motoren mit Schützen oder mit einfachem FU. Servo-Motoren usw werden nicht abgeschaltet. (Hab ich aber schon mal bei anderen Firmen gesehen..)
Normalerweise werden diese Schalter eingesetzt:
http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...ommand/disconnectors/switch_disconnectors.jsp

Wichtig ist außerdem das die externe Bremse immer mit über den Schalter getrennt wird.. ich sag nur Hubwerk und ein Kollege der den Schalter nicht wieder eingeschaltet hat


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2008)

Das hat der Kollege DELTAL sehr schön zusammengefasst.

*ACK*


Wir setzen übrigens nicht mehr Möller ein sondern Kraus & Naimer

und zwar diesen Typ : Kraus & NaimerKG20 T103 KL11V


----------

